# How do you make your own Rice Cakes and granola?



## Chic_Mama (Jun 26, 2007)

Does anyone have any recipes for your own rice cakes or granola. I am trying to get more healthy foods into our house and love both of these options! thanks so much ladies!


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

I never made a rice cake but here is my favorite granola bar recipe:
From More With Less Cookbook by Doris Janzen Longacre
I'll try to avoid doing it word for word to avoid copyright problems:

Preheat oven to 300F

Start with 2-3 cups rolled oats

Then combine to the oats any combination of the following so that you get 7 cups total of dry ingredients:

wheat germ
whole wheat flour
wheat bran
cornmeal
soy flour, grits, or roasted soybeans
grape nuts
sunflower seeds
sesame seeds
roasted pumpkin seeds
grated coconut, fresh or dry
chopped nuts
spices like cinnamon or nutmeg

Then in a separate bowl, combine any combination of the following liquids, until you have 1 cup total liquid:

honey
syrup
molasses (I don't know if it's just me, but molasses tends to burn when I use it for this recipe, so I prefer not to use it.)
brown sugar with water at a ratio of 2 tablespoons water with 1/2 cup sugar
oil
melted butter
peanut butter
milk or cream

Then add to that liquid: 1 beaten egg and 1/3 cup milk (cow, soy or rice milk, it doesn't matter).
Stir liquids into dry ingredients and mix well. Press mixture firmly into a greased baking pan. It doesn't matter what size pans really, because the mixture will hold together even if it doesn't fill the whole pan. My pans have sides maybe 1" high, and I make the bar thick enough to go all the way up the sides even though it doesn't fill up my whole pan.
Bake until nicely browned, 30 min or a little more. Cut immediately into bars. Then cool. Remove from pans when cool.

If you don't want to make a bar but just want cereal-type granola, leave out the egg and extra 1/3 cup of milk. Put mixture in the pan in a thin layer and bake as directed. You can stir a couple of times while cooking but I don't. I let it bake as is, then crumble it once it's done cooking.


----------

